# Boat launch Slap



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

See if you can launch without backing it down quite as far. Might take some trial and error.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

^^^Yep, only solution I've found. Have the same issue with my current setup and my previous one.

I keep my bunks slicked up (not too much, though) with Liquid Rollers and just don't back in as far.

Alternatively, with the Liquid Rollers, you can also back down to the edge of the water, loosen (but don't unclip) your winch strap, shove the boat back 6" or a foot so that the bow won't catch on the roller, and launch normally.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just make sure the back of the trailer is in the water and you have enough depth for the bow to clear the rear cross beam, unless it has a roller on it. That could be an expensive mistake. 

If no roller I would mark on the fender or trailer where the water is when you are launching and gradually try re launching by pulling the trailer out of the water a few inches per launch and then mark the fender or take a mental note of where the water level needs to be when it slides off without catching.

Waxing the back 3/4 of your bunks with gulf wax will also help this process become much easier. Just don't unclip your skiff till you are ready to launch.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

As others have said, you may be launching too deep.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Yeah, don't slick up the bunks and back up without being attached to at least a safety chain. 
I had silicone sprayed my bunks last summer and as I was backing down a steep ramp, some jackass in a Gheenoe walked between the stern and the water's edge. 
Lightly touching the brakes caused the entire boat to slide off the trailer and it scratched the living hell out of the keel and a couple other areas. 
Spent four days restoring the gel coat. 
The idiot didn't even apologize for the stupid thing he did. He just turned around and got in his boat and hauled ass.
I will be slicking up the bunks of my rolls axle, but I won't back into the water unhooked ever again.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Wow! I have tears from reading that! Sorry to hear such bad news, but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Backing down too far. 

Why is the TM mounted so far foward?


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Tm bracket came with the boat and was meant for a different model. At the time I did not want to drill additional holes.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Cant tell from the picture but can you lower the winch arm or even turn the bow stop over?


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Tried lowering the winch arm but could not get it low enough...never thought about flipping it over...hmmmm


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

NativeBone said:


> Wow! I have tears from reading that! Sorry to hear such bad news, but thanks for the heads up!


Yeah, and my hull is black. .


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Damn it man...I need a another box of tissues....


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Might as well grab another. It happened a week before this pic
was taken. 
This was the trailer it was on when it slid off.
I picked up my rolls axle a week after this was taken. 

She's all better now and getting a Go-7 and FMT to replace a bad Helix-7.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I just push my skiff off the roller. I literally pick it up and off roller and shove down trailer so TM doesn't hit. I don't trust waxed bunks,etc. Just my 0.02.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I have same issue. Liquid rollers helps but can make things more difficult if you are by yourself when loading since boat wants to slide off. As far as launching you just have to launch shallower. For loading I power on to the trailer but not all the way. Hook it up to winch and winch it up just a enough to hook up safety chain. Then I get in truck to drive up trailer some. Finish winching rest of way. Solves problem.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Megalops said:


> I just push my skiff off the roller. I literally pick it up and off roller and shove down trailer so TM doesn't hit. I don't trust waxed bunks,etc. Just my 0.02.


Doesn't your motor weigh more than your hull?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Just about! Ha.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I spray my bunks with silicone but the real drawback is that being a flat bottom skiff, I have to make sure it's strapped down tight at the stern or the damn thing will try to slide around on the bunks going around corners. Boat Buckles are a godsend there.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> I spray my bunks with silicone but the real drawback is that being a flat bottom skiff, I have to make sure it's strapped down tight at the stern or the damn thing will try to slide around on the bunks going around corners. Boat Buckles are a godsend there.


That's one of the problems I ran into with the Loadmaster trailer I had. It was 9.5" too wide and the bunks acted like a skating rink. 
Of course strapping the stern down should never be overlooked.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Mike C said:


> That's one of the problems I ran into with the Loadmaster trailer I had. It was 9.5" too wide and the bunks acted like a skating rink.
> Of course strapping the stern down should never be overlooked.


Same here. My trailer is just a little too wide. I have the side bunks set in as close as I can, but it still leaves plenty of room to slide around. There's a really good trailer shop just down the road from me so I'm going to see if they'll make me some custom side bunks to close up the gap.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Same here. My trailer is just a little too wide. I have the side bunks set in as close as I can, but it still leaves plenty of room to slide around. There's a really good trailer shop just down the road from me so I'm going to see if they'll make me some custom side bunks to close up the gap.


I read an article not long ago where they spaced the side bunks off the guides using balusters from Flip Pallot’s old porch. Functional and adds value.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Had to take a saws all to outboard skeg after dropping one years ago. Here ‘s your sign.........


----------



## msmith719 (Oct 9, 2012)

NativeBone said:


> So I am hoping someone may have had a similar issue and a solution. When I go to launch my boat, the bow roller assembly slaps against the lower deck and my trolling motor when unloading. Anyone else run into the same issue? Perhaps a different winch/roller setup?
> 
> View attachment 25652
> 
> View attachment 25653


----------



## msmith719 (Oct 9, 2012)

NativeBone: I can't really see the forward roller very well but it appears the hull is not sitting down on that roller when the boat is winched all the way forward. If so, then just raise the roller to support the hull as it slides back. If the bow is dropping far enough to hit the TM there is a support problem somewhere and the front roller is likely the culprit.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@msmith719 hello! Thanks for the input! The roller is acting more like a keel pad than a roller. I have found out by NOT backing down quite as far into the water and essence dry launching has been a great workaround. With a little wax on the bunks and installing a straight roller on the rear of the trailer, its working great. It's been a lot of trial and error.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Take the trolling motor off when you launch and recover. Steep ramps are the enemy of bow mounted trolling motors. Slicking up your bunks and dry launching can help but you'll have to find the right depth for your trailer. Alternatively, you could spring for the correct mount and get the old holes patched and the gelcoat on the deck touched up.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I had the same problem. My 1st fix was to just push it back before I backed it down. The permanent fix was talking with EC and Ramlin. They sent me material to add forward bunks. Problem solved.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Take the trolling motor off when you launch and recover. Steep ramps are the enemy of bow mounted trolling motors. Slicking up your bunks and dry launching can help but you'll have to find the right depth for your trailer. Alternatively, you could spring for the correct mount and get the old holes patched and the gelcoat on the deck touched up.


Here ya on the mount. The only advantage I see springing for the correct mount is more real estate on the deck. The manual says when the motor is in the deployed position, make sure that the Shaft is 1-1/2" out past the Gunwale of the boat. So, it sounds like regardless of which mount, I would have the same amount of overhang


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Marsh Pirate said:


> I had the same problem. My 1st fix was to just push it back before I backed it down. The permanent fix was talking with EC and Ramlin. They sent me material to add forward bunks. Problem solved.


@Marsh Pirate when you say they sent you material to add forward bunks. Do you mean additional trailer cross members?


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

They sent the cross member, carpeted bunks, standoffs to wield on the forward cross member and all the hardware. I had to drill holes in the I-beam for the new forward cross member and have the standoffs wielded to the forward cross member on the trailer. I was able to get this all done in one day.


----------

